# i need help



## gdc (Aug 17, 2014)

i have an old computer windows xp. i had to do a f10 system recovery. iam having trouble installing games and such.

where should i start. besides getting a new computer. i have trouble downloading service packs and such. 

thanks


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Microsoft support for XP ended a long time ago so there will be no more service packs and security fixes. In addition XP can't run the latest and more secure browsers. If the computer is a sufficient spec you might be able to install windows 7 but you'd have to do some homework. Really it probably isn't worth messing with. Get a new computer.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

You could always turn it into a Linux machine. It's a powerful OS and as stable as a rock. Many sites where you can download a OS.

A word of caution, you will learn a *lot* about computers and Linux. With an interface like Wine you can also run most Windows programs.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

GrayHair said:


> You could always turn it into a Linux machine. It's a powerful OS and as stable as a rock. Many sites where you can download a OS.
> 
> A word of caution, you will learn a *lot* about computers and Linux. With an interface like Wine you can also run most Windows programs.



I'll second that; the latest Linux Mint (17.2) rocks.

It will turn an old bloated or malware infested windows
PC into a fast, seemingly new computer for you.
No virus worries, no defragging the HD, no seemingly
easily corrupted Registry.

With all the latest DE's for Mint, you can go as shallow as you want
into the Linux OS, or using the Terminal, as deep as you want.
Personally, I use the Mate DE; low overhead and highly configurable.

Also, if you have a program that absolutely must run in XP and Wine
won't handle it, you can always install XP in Linux as a virtual machine.

From the 4k Color Computer til now, Linux Mint 17.2 is the best OS I've used.

Arky


----------



## seosp2 (Nov 4, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> Microsoft support for XP ended a long time ago so there will be no more service packs and security fixes. In addition XP can't run the latest and more secure browsers. If the computer is a sufficient spec you might be able to install windows 7 but you'd have to do some homework. Really it probably isn't worth messing with. Get a new computer.



That is absolutely right. XP does not offer support anymore. However you can install a new OS in your old PC if it support features otherwise windows 7 will be the best idea. In old PC you have a chance to install other open source OS as everybody saying above.


----------

